# Incumbents Win Fremont Gurdwara Elections, Support Former Version Of Nanak Shahi Calendar



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 15, 2010)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">source: http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/24180/38/

*Incumbents win Fremont Gurdwara Elections, *
*support former version of Nanak Shahi Calendar* 


</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right></TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="70%" colSpan=2 align=left>Punjab Newsline Network </TD></TR><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>Monday, 15 March 2010  

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-0261932740446176";google_alternate_ad_url = "http://www.punjabnewsline.com/mambots/content/google_adsense_script.html";google_ad_width = 336; google_ad_height = 280; google_ad_format = "336x280_as"; google_ad_channel = "1066751476"; google_ad_type = "image"; google_color_border = "FFFF88"; google_color_bg = "FFFFCC"; google_color_link = "000066"; google_color_url = "222222"; google_color_text = "222222"; //--> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"></SCRIPT><!-- end of google ads -->
*By Ravinder Singh Robin* 

*NEW DELHI:* “Sadh Sangat Salte”, a Sikh body in U.S, today won the Fremont Gurdwara Elections with a big margin defeating “Panthic Salte”, jointly represented by Shiromani Akali Dal (Badal) and Shiromani Akali Dal (Mann), on Sunday in San Francisco Bay Area. 

Thousands of Sikhs, particularly youngsters, enthusiastically participated in the election.

The newly formed committee has also announced to celebrate all the Sikh events according to the previous version of NanakShahi Calendar and rejected the latest amended version of the NanakShahi calendar issued by Shiromani Gurdwara Parbhandhak Committee (SGPC), the premier Sikh body.

Talking to media from San Francisco, Jasjit Singh, a senior member of the Sadh Sangat Salte, informed that most the youngsters showed their interest in the election and the consecutively win of the “Sadh Sangat Salte” illustrate people liking the works performed by the Salte during last tenure.

He said during this tenure the newly formed committee would try to increase the scholarships amount from 20,000 to 50,000 dollars. Besides, online Punjabi and English learning facility would also be made available by the committee for the community. The committee, he added, would also initiate other development project.

However, Dr. Pritpal Singh, convener American Gurdwara Parbhandhak Committee (AGPC) said that SAD (B) and SAD (M) designs had been exposed as they jointly contested the Gurdwara election with “Sadh Sangat Salte”, unlike in Punjab where they fight each other even on various insignificant issues. 

While reiterating the AGPC’s stand on NanakShahi Calendar Dr. Singh said that SGPC had amended the calendar without taking the appropriate procedure. 

He hoped that the “Sadh Sangat Salte” would expand its services for the betterment for the community. Interestingly, the SAD (Badal group) and SAD (Maan group) are rival parties in Punjab. 

There are over 10,000 votes registered in the Gurdwara. The Gurdwara Sahib Fremont is the largest and wealthiest of the Bay area.



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 16, 2010)

GREAT>>>JUST GREAT. A Slap in the face of the Nanakshahi calendar murderers...saadh tola.:happysingh::happysingh:


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 16, 2010)

source: 
_http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/24166/38/_


*Dal Khalsa rejects SGPC version, released original version of the Nanakshahi calendar* 

Satinder Bains 
Sunday, 14 March 2010 









*HOSHIARPUR:* Rejecting the amended version of the SGPC, the Dal Khalsa Sunday released the Nanakshahi calendar as per original version adopted in 2003 to mark the first day of Nanakshahi Samat 542. The calendar has been dedicated to the great Sikh warrior Baba Baghel Singh. 

The occasion was 227th anniversary of the historic event when Sikh warrior Baba Baghel Singh, unfurled Nishan Sahib atop the historic Red Fort in 1783. 

At a well-attended convention at a village gurdwara built in memory of Baba Baghel Singh, Party president H S Dhami said it’s ironic that Badal family has established a monopoly on all important Sikh institutions. “The father and son, who are devoid of ideology are controlling the institutions of historical importance”, he rued. 

We categorically reject, once again the changes in the calendar made to appease Sant Samaj and Damdami Taksal, he said. Praising the contribution of Damdami Taksal during the struggle and the supreme sacrifices made by its head Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindrawale and others, he said the performance of present incumbent on many occasions has shamed us. 


Taking a dig at present head of Damdami Taksal for entering into a deal with SAD (Badal), he regretted that Baba Harnam Singh has drifted from the path of his predecessors. “Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindrawale and Baba Takhur Singh always kept Badal at arms distance during their lifetime but ironically due to short term gains and lack of vision, the present incumbent has abandoned the ideology of the Taksal. 

_*Dhami revealed that there’s been a package deal between Sant Samaj under Baba Harnam Singh and Badal Dal on three issues- tampering with Nanankshahi calendar, excommunication of Prof Darshan Singh and adjustment of Sant Samaj candidates on 10 seats in the ensuing SGPC elections.*_ 

Party spokesperson Kanwarpal Singh rued that the SGPC has killed the letter and spirit of the Nanakshahi Calendar by mixing it with Bikrami calendar, which had its roots in Hinduism. We had mentioned dates of Gurpurabs according to original calendar adopted in April 2003 as we believe that the amended version has an imprint of RSS ideology, he said. 

Addressing the gathering Satnam Singh Paonta Sahib minced no words in condemning Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) for the kind of opportunistic politics it has displayed over the years. Opening a frontal attack on its leadership for corrupting the polity, he expressed the need to replace corrupted lot with morally upright persons for the welfare and betterment of the society. 

As the election to the general house of the Shiromani Gurdawra Parbandhak Committee (SGPC) is envisaged in the next few months, the issue of ousting Badal and his coterie from religious domain also came up for discussion. 

Another resolutions demanding free access to Pakistan situated Gurdwara Kartarpur Sahib, scrapping of Article 5 of Punjab’s Termination of Agreements Act, 2004 the to checkmate the flow of river waters to non-riparian states, opening of Wagha border on the Indo-Nepal pattern and easing of visa restrictions to Pakistan were also adopted. The resolution was read by party general secretary Dr Manjinder Singh who said his party would send their demands in writing to the government for the implementation. 

In pursuit to save Sikh youth from the scourge of drug abuse, SYP president Gurpreet Singh Mann said the organization would undertake programmes in different parts especially rural areas to spread awareness against the increased use of drugs amongst youth.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 17, 2010)

Sikh Rehat Maryada  - No fortune tellers! That works for me. Who needs fortune tellers anyway? We can figure out what is going to happen next...

_*Dhami revealed that there’s been a package deal  between Sant Samaj under Baba Harnam Singh and Badal Dal on three  issues- tampering with Nanankshahi calendar, excommunication of Prof  Darshan Singh and adjustment of Sant Samaj candidates on 10 seats in the  ensuing SGPC elections.*_


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 17, 2010)

Also, from my own independent reading of various sources, this statement sounds right.

Taking a dig at present head of Damdami Taksal for  entering into a deal with SAD (Badal), he regretted that Baba Harnam  Singh has drifted from the path of his predecessors. *“Sant Jarnail Singh  Bhindrawale and Baba Takhur Singh always kept Badal at arms distance  during their lifetime but ironically due to short term gains and lack of  vision, the present incumbent has abandoned the ideology of the Taksal.  *

It is consistent with a common theme in many historical accounts of Bhindrawale from diverse sources..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 17, 2010)

Another thing..Mann Dal in PUNJAB is AGAINST the dhumma calendar..over in FREMONT his Dal is FOR Dhumma !!..Running with the foxes and hunting with the dogs....:happysingh:


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 17, 2010)

*As a matter of interest:* Baba Harnam Singh had the full backing and support of Parkash Singh Badal & his cohorts who played the the role of "peace-makers" in this matter!

Harbhajan S. Sangha

____________________________________________________

source: http://www.tribuneindia.com/2004/20041228/punjab1.htm#6

*Dhumma’s nomination causes split in Damdami Taksal*

*Varinder Walia*

*Tribune News Service *


Chowk Mehta (Amritsar), December 27, 2004

The 300-year-old Sikh seminary — Damdami Taksal — witnessed a split once again following the nomination of Baba Harnam Singh Dhumma (36), a US citizen, as the successor of Baba Thakur Singh, six days before Baba Thakur Singh’s antim ardas. 

Baba Dhumma had settled in the USA in early nineties when militancy in Punjab was at its peak. 

Baba Ram Singh, a former priest of Golden Temple, however, claimed that he was the “real Jathedar”, as Baba Thakur Singh himself had given him “Dastar” (turban) and nominated him as the 15th Jathedar of the Taksal on June 17 last year in the USA. Baba Ram Singh and family members of Sant Kartar Singh Bhinderanwale (predecessor of Sant Jarnail Bhinderanwale), including Bhai Manjit Singh and Bhai Tarlochan Singh, president All-India Sikh Students Federation, openly supported Baba Ram Singh. They said a parallel antim ardas would be held at Gurshabad Parkash Gurdwara, at Sangrai village, Batala, instead of Chowk Mehta, as they don’t want any confrontation. 

The gurdwara would be the parallel headquarters of the breakaway group of the Taksal. The ideological difference between both would be that the breakaway group believed that Sant Bhinderanwale had died in Operation Bluestar, as stated by Akal Takht and the SGPC, while the Taksal (Chowk Mehta) would continue to keep the myth of Baba Thakur Singh that Sant Bhinderanwale was still alive for some more time. 

The split in Damdami Taksal has come after 35 years. Earlier, after the death of Sant Gurbachan Singh, his successor Sant Kartar Singh had shifted from the actual headquarters — Bhindera to Chowk Mehta in 1969. Though Sant Mohan Singh was given “Dastar” by the family of Sant Gurbachan Singh, the Chowk Mehta became the mainstream Taksal. Baba Ram Singh and his supporters claim that Gurdwara Gurshabad would become “real headquarters” of Damdami Taksal as in the past. 

He showed pictures of Baba Thakur Singh presenting “Dastar” and his signed statement. The eyewitness to this ceremony when “Dastar” was presented to Baba Ram Singh in the USA, including Baba Dharm Singh, Bhai Mukhtiyar Singh and Raagi Sarwan Singh (all from USA) who had specially flown here, said that Baba Thakur Singh had never backed out from his decision. They alleged that certain Taksal leaders, having vested interests, had held Baba Thakur Singh in “captivity” and spread a rumour that he (Bhai Ram Singh) was never nominated as his successor . 

The decision to nominate Baba Harnam Singh as successor of Baba Thakur Singh, even before the antim ardas has raised many eyebrows. Sources pointed out that this step had to be taken in the wake of moves of certain lobbies. Baba Ram Singh and his supporters alleged that the “back door” nomination of Baba Harnam Singh had created suspicion in the minds of Sikh Sangat, as no Sikh institution was taken into confidence.

Today, “Dastar” was given to Baba Harnam Singh Dhumma by the “five beloved ones” including Bhai Jaswant Singh, Bhai Mal Singh — both priests of Golden Temple, Bhai Mohkam Singh, Bhai Gurdip Singh and Bhai Gurjit Singh Jagadhri. Bhai Jasbir Singh Rode, a former Jathedar of Akal Takht was also present on the occasion.


----------

